# Scythes Work - Nids, Marines, & Cygnar



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Been hard at work on the few models I have with me. Lately I've finished my Trygon, he matches the rest of my nid army. I know he needs something on the base but all my bits are in the states so I'll have to wait til I get home.

Also I finished My FW Event only MkIII Boarding Assault Marine and 5 MkIII Iron Armour Marines to go with him. They came out pretty good, I can't complain. 

My current project is converting a chaos dread into a loyalist dread to go with my MkIII models, they're of the Iron Knights Chapter and I thought the overlapping armour plates would work well. Still have a lot of decorations to, as well as finish assembling him. Then just wait for the sculpted base to come in the mail. The whole army gets them this time. 

Anyway, without further adieu, here is what I've been working on lately....


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the iron armoured marines, but I feel they need a little bit of toning down on the high lights, it's a little too obvious on the bolter, as well as a few patchy marks. Other than that i love the models! Good work!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Dread conversion is done, I think he came out spectacular! I might redo the banner between his legs, not sure on the script I put on it, but other than that I think this is one of my models. Side note, he doesn't have feet yet cuz I'm waiting on the sculpted base to come in the mail and I want to bend the toes so it looks like he's actually standing on the terrain not just stuck on top of it.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm working on my Scythes of the Emperor Sternguard squad today. They're DA vets, so robes, I did the robes in scorched brown, badab black, then beastial brown highlights. It looks like a long leather robe or coat, I'll have pics up later tonight. 

I have a question though on the armour, I do the armour black with yellow trim, what should I use a highlight for the armour that shows under the robes? I was kind of thinking a really thin yellow, maybe with badab black over it to darken it some, but not sure.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I really like your Trygon and Marines, even though I don't normally like Silver Marines - keep up the good work, I look forwards to seeing more

+rep


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

So I changed gears a bit and got started on a sterngaurd squad for my Scythes of the Emperor Chapter. I got the bodies pretty much done today, gonna try and highlight the boots and legs of the ones that are sticking out from under the robes. The whole chapter is undead so these are kind of like ringwraiths from LoTR. It took a little work to drill the hoods out, but it wasn't nearly as bad as you might think. I hope to get the arms and combi-bolters done tomorrow and then start on something else the next day. Anyway, here ya go....


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Got aggravated at the sternguard wraiths, apparently I'm short one shoulder pad for each, the combi-bolters I got, the magnets are just a touch too big, and I need to redo the yellow some, so I ordered some stuff and then got started on my gargoyles. Here's my first five garg's, short arms and weapons, probably gonna try to get those done up today. I'm thinking a wash or lines or something on the wings, they look a little flat. Anyway, whatcha think?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Scythes,

You have some really cool stuff going on here, especially the converted chaos dread. He turned out pretty good. The script looks more like black lines going across. Try for more of a heart beat pattern with breaks inbetween, it will make your script look alot better. The marines look really good as well, very simple and effective paint scheme, however, add some copper or tin bitz to the bolter casings on the bolter. It will help break up all that silver you have and add a bit of color. As for your Nids, if I may make a suggestion, try adding either dark brown or black spots on the leathery parts of the wings. If you do add them, add them more so towards the body, with less as it goes out.

Just a couple pointers. Otherwise, keep up the good work mate!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks DoE, was trying to think something up for the gargoyles, I think a darker tone towards the body would work out. I'll have to experiment some.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love that dreadnaught, and the marines in general are really doing it for me

Rev


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

6th Gargoyle is done minus the arms and gun. I redid the wings on this one, I need to learn to blend a bit as that would've looked better, but I think these wings look a lot better than the other plain ones. Also, I ordered a future project today, wifey gave me the go ahead to order a Deimos Pattern Predator for my Iron Knights and a Rapier Laser Destroyer that I plan to use the tracks for my 2nd Iron Knights Dreadnought. Gonna be at least 2-3 weeks til I get them in the mail, but those will be here before too long. Anyway, here ya go.....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, I know that had to take some work and as far as blending goes thats pretty damn good mate. This makes the model looks SO MUCH BETTER! You can add a wash of devlan mud to even help meld the different shades of brown together as well. Try it first on maybe the underside, somewhere not so visiable and see what you think.

Otherwise, great job mate!
+Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I was thinking blending at first then it came out like striping so I stuck with it. Thanks for the words and rep.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

So, I got the 2nd chaos dread today I won on EBay and just had to take before pics before I ripped it apart and stuck it in simple green. I'm wondering if I'll need the grinder to get the paint off. Anyway, if you remember the last page I had my first chaos dread converted, I'm proud of that guy. I'm really hoping I can do something similar with this one, but I dunno, this one looks tough. Still gonna finish my gargoyles first then maybe paint some Cygnar models, but I"ll get to this, though I might have to soak it in simple green for a few weeks....months....I dunno.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

woah! pretty sure I could finger paint that poor dread better... simple green will take the paint off, just get an old toothbrush to scrape at it... looks like you might have a problem with tons of superglue holding that bad boy together. So you might have to boil the parts to scrape off some of that old glue. Good luck, you will do that dred some justice.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, I hope I can salvage it.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

EEEEEEEEK! Good lord, the paint daemons sure got ahold of that poor dread!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Back to gargoyles, I'm gettin there on them. Got 6 out of 10 completely painted except for the guns, they're still on the sprues, I kinda forgot about them til this evening when I was showing someone and they mentioned it. Oh well, maybe I can finish that tomorrow. Anyway, whatcha guys think about my first 6?


----------



## Skylifter (Aug 9, 2010)

Those gargoyles look cool. I like the colour clash and the layering. Good luck with that dread... (not a cool model to begin with, will need loads of converting in my book *mumblemumble*)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh man, that Dreadnought was beaten senseless with those coulours. I wish you good luck.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice looking tyranids. I also love the forgeworld mk.3 armor.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok, did a lot today, I finished up the arms and fleshborers on all 10 gargoyles, the brood is finally done. I'l add 10 more eventually, but I'm don't painting tyranids for a little while. Anyway, here ya go, enjoy, critique, whatever.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

LOL, not painting Nids for a while...why not? :grin: Are going to add any highlights to the carapace armour? I think you should....Hehehe, yes it's more work! You made the wings look great! Good job mate.

Whats next?

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Working on my WM Cygnar Battle Group right now. I've got the Lancer primed black and began painting. I'm not doing the traditional blue though, I've based it green and have all the touch ups gold. I might put some white or something in it too, not sure yet on a third color. I'll see if I can get some pics up tonight of it.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

So I got started on my first ever WM models. I picked up the classic Cygnar Battle Group a long time ago, they've been collecting dust for a few years. I started on my Lancer, something little and easy to build I figured. I'm pretty happy with the model itself, but the pictures I'm not happy with at all. Super macro makes all my tiny mistakes come to life, but it's good, I saw things I missed with my own eyes looking at the actual model. Anyway, he's a few very much WiP pics, still have to touch them up some, do a couple washes, some highlights, etc. You'll notice I didn't go the traditional Cygnar blue, I just wasn't feeling it, so green and gold it is. Lemme know whatcha think. 

I did the arm as a test, I think it came out, I didn't wash the green but I might on the rest and redo the arm, still thinking about it tho.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

everybody is getting into warmachine! I dig the color scheme.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I did some more work on the Lancer today. I feel pretty good about it. I might lighten up the shield, the silver came out really dark. And I wanna do some more on the smoke stacks. Other than that I'm really happy with it. I just have on question about opinion. The eagle/phoenix, I don't know what color to do it. There's one on the shield and on above his head. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, finished the Lancer, at least as much I can here. I used some dirt from outside for the base, first time doing that, I like how it came out. Pinned the arms on, metal can be a pain to work with. Not much else to say really, whatcha guys think?


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I started on my Scythes of the Emperor Terminators today, well, one termy. It was a kind of test model to see how the rest of mine would go. I'm really happy with how it came out. I'm just not sure what to put on his right shoulder pad and I feel like the power fist needs something on it, but again, I don't know what. Anyway, here's what I came up with...

Oh, it's an AoBR terminator too.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

So....after working on them all week, I pretty much finished up my first ever squad of five terminators. These are AoBR termies, so kep that in mind. Also, I know I need something on their right shoulder pads and the Sgt needs his left shoulderpad raised, I didn't notice til it was done and pics taken, but I'll get to it. I'm happy with them for now, what do you all think?


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Got to work on my 5 new sternguard wraiths and back to work on my 5 other ones. Here's a few WiP pics, I think the 4th one, the only pic of the guy with arms looks really sinister, just how I wanted them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work! Very creepy.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

A nice and original idea with the 'wraiths'. Nice work on the hoods and the painting too. I think the grey highlights could do with being a bit smoother though (or a darker).


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, I wasn't sure about the highlights, I wanted them to match my terminators but the unwashed sw grey seems a bit light. It looks on the termies though, I might do a light badab wash on them.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

So, been hard at work on my Sternguard Wraiths, they're done now except for one hooded head cuz the DA vets box only comes with 4. I ordered a few more, they'll be coming at some point and I"ll stick it on there. This group of 5 has 4 combi weapons, the combi is magnetic so I can pop it on and off, and I only painted the meltas, but it's most likely what I'll use most. Anyway, Here ya go for C&C. Also I included a couple group pics of my afghan painted models thus far, enjoy.


----------

